# Boys lying down



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone with male rats; do your boys randomly lie down a lot when they're out? If they do, how old are yours? Mine have been a lot recently lol


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

my old rat george used to just plop down on my lap or just lay down on his stomach or find a duffel bag under my bed and just lay there being comfy. haha its cute to see. =]


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Mine don't when they're out... only when they go back in after an intense play session, or a while after they've eaten.


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine do all the time  I guess it's because male ats are layed back!!! Lolz.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Those that do, how old are yours? . Max and Spike are around 14 months. They're randomly lying around on the bed as I'm typing lol.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

well george is now dead =[ but if i can remember right he performed that behavior at about a year and half or two years.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

With Einstein it is more like he randomly walks around. He is almost always laying down. I swear he is the laziest rat I have ever seen!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

ratlover4everrr said:


> well george is now dead =[ but if i can remember right he performed that behavior at about a year and half or two years.


Sorry about George


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

oh its ok! haha he lived a great rattie life. =]


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

Boys are just lazy sometimes I think.

-Rozaylia


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I have one who 'combat crawls' on his belly when he is out. He just runs around a while, then flops down and scoots a foot or two. He's about 10 months and has been doing it for a couple of months now.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It appears all our males have the lazy flop and lie down tendancy then :lol: It's cute they lie down and have a sleep next to me on the chair now


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Yep, boys just tend to be lazy.

I have a few who squish their faces up against the bars just begging for their daily free range time. So I open the door and they only very slowly make their way out of the cage, and then waddle under the dresser to lounge around.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

whenever my boys go into their room (the guest room in our attic that has all their toys etc in it) i always find Eddi and Vincent knocked out under the bed. they aren't too big on running around the room like the other two are. they'll wander around for awhile and see what i'm doing, but they're more than happy just napping. i wish Vince would find a new way to lay though.. my parents and i have though he was dead numerous times. he sleeps with his legs out in awkward positions.. it's hard to explain. he's also a really heavy sleeper, so i can poke at him for awhile without him waking up.


ETA; Vincent isn't overheated.. that's just how he likes to sleep. i thought that was the case when i first saw him sleeping like that, but believe me, he's not


----------

